# Need help with this weed in Hawaii



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

First off hello from a lurker who finally registered.

I bought this property a few months ago and have been slowly getting it into shape. Next on my list is getting this... lawn? In check. Right now it's pretty barren a really a blank slate and I haven't done much on it in order to fix my irrigation.

But these suckers are all over the place and I can't quite identify them so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

After a bit more research, is this possibly Dallisgrass?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@burntfire I was thinking this looks like a paspalum, but wasn't sure if there was a problem with it in Hawaii. So, it could be dallisgrass. Have you seen any seed heads?


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @burntfire I was thinking this looks like a paspalum, but wasn't sure if there was a problem with it in Hawaii. So, it could be dallisgrass. Have you seen any seed heads?


I haven't seen any seeds as of yet. It's extremely coarse and quite unpleasant to walk on. The roots on it are extreme as well.

Typically the only grass that likes our clay here is in the Bermuda family. We have clay loam.

Do you think I should try to eliminate all of this or just roll with it? I plan on putting El Toro seed down once I get the land in shape which is tough moving.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, if it is dallisgrass, zoysia won't choke it out.


----------

